# Experience of O intensity with age?



## red oak (Oct 26, 2018)

Any experiences of same and how did you rectify it?
Almost mid-50’s.
Been bugging me past year cause sex just isn’t as pleasurable.
Decrease in pleasure from O is bit disappointing. Not that pleasurable most times. 
Every thing still functions. Not experiencing any ED.
Always been bit of Sapio sexual but the mental aspect gets increasingly necessary as get older. I have had some issues with trusting her emotional state during said time so 🤷🏼‍♂️ Maybe. I do have to focus rather intensely to put those episodes out of my head.

Considering if cause is #1 in the article.









How Your Orgasms Change as You Get Older


Recognize these signs and fight back against Father Time




www.menshealth.com


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Age 73. I find my older self is more into the emotional connection of sex, than when I was younger and wanted to ejaculatory orgasmic part of sex. The older I get, the more I enjoy the post coitus cuddling and emotional connection. When I was younger it was get off and then go to sleep, maybe with my arms around the object of my affection.


----------

